# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  ثمانون عاما على الميثاق الوطني

## الحوت

ثمانون عاما مرت على انعقاد المؤتمر الوطني الأردني، فخلال هذه السنين من عمر الأردن تأسست الدولة واشتد عودها حتى أضحت الآن اعرق النظم السياسية في المنطقة وأكثرها استقرارا ومشروعية فالملكية الدستورية فيها ناهز عمرها القرن إلا قليلا تكرس فيها حكم متصل مستقر ففي هذا الوطن وعلى مدى العقود لم تنبت معارضة خارج حدوده وكلما أقحم في زوبعة خرج منها اصلب عودا وأكثر منعة ..

يحق للأردنيين أن يستذكروا كل المحطات التي شكلت وجدانهم الوطني بدءا بمؤتمر أم قيس وصولا إلى مؤتمر عمان في العام 1928 ..ذلك المؤتمر الذي لا تزال بنوده حتى الآن قاسما مشتركا لكل الأردنيين من أقصى الشمال إلى أقصى الجنوب يجمعون على مضامينه الحية.

حين نستذكر تلك المحطات نشعر بالفخر أن الأجداد المؤسسين كانوا يستلهمون المستقبل بكل تحدياته فيما اجمعوا عليه ولعل أول ما شكل قطب الرحى في إجماعهم الوطني هو التأكيد على أن: ''إمارة شرق الأردن دولة عربية مستقلة ذات سيادة بحدودها الطبيعية المعروفة'' و''تدار بلاد شرق الأردن بحكومة دستورية مستقلة برئاسة صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير عبدالله وأعقابه من بعده'' و '' تعتبر شرقي الأردن ، وعد بلفور القاضي بإنشاء وطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين مضادا للشرائع الدينية والمدنية في العالم '' كما '' ترفض شرقي الأردن أية صلة لها بحكومة فلسطين '' وان''كل انتخاب للنيابة العامة يقع في شرق الأردن على غير قواعد التمثيل الصحيح وعلى أساس عدم مسؤولية الحكومة أمام المجلس النيابي لا يعتبر ممثلاً لإرادة الأمة وسيادتها القومية..'' وكذلك '' ترى شرقي الأردن أن مواردها ، إذا منحت حق الخيار بتنظيم حكومتها المدنية ، كافية لقيام حكومة دستورية صالحة في البلاد ''.

وفي الميثاق أيضا أن '' كل تشريع استثنائي ... باطل'' و'' لا تعترف شرقي الأردن بكل قرض مالي قبل تشكيل المجلس النيابي'' .

أن هذه النقاط بكل ما تحمله من مضامين وطنية شكلت وعيا سياسيا تقدميا للشعب الأردني والتقى مع طموحات الملك الشهيد المؤسس ( الأمير آنذاك) لتأسيس دولة عصرية جديرة بان يكون لها مكانها الخاص تحت شمس الأمم.

لم يكن الأردن بحاجة موضوعية لغير أبنائه ليكتمل البناء الوطني في أبعاده الاقتصادية والثقافية فمجلس الأمير ( الملك المؤسس) كان دارة ثقافية تخرج منها الساسة والعلماء والشعراء، في حين ولدت البذور الأولى للإدارة العامة من أبناء الأرياف والمدن كما أعيد تأهيل البدو في سياق مؤسسات الدولة عبر المدرسة الأنقى والأكثر طهرا .. مؤسسة الجيش العربي، ففي هذه المدرسة الوطنية لم تكن لثقافة الانعزال ''مطرح'' فالشعور القومي تعزز عبر عنوان الجيش بكونه الجيش العربي لكن هذه القيم الوحدوية العروبية لم تكن نقيضا للشعور الوطني الذي عززته مؤسسة العرش بوصفها محل اجماع كل الرؤى والاطياف السياسية المتنوعة.

لنقرأ مجددا بنود ذلك الميثاق هل طوت ايا منها يد التاريخ؟ بالقطع لا والتحديات تتجدد كل طالع شمس والهمم تشحذ في المقابل كل طالع شمس والاردني على موعد يتجدد دوما في الاثبات انه جدير بان يكون مواطنا في ارقى النظم السياسية في الاقليم.

يسخر الاردني حين يسمع او يقرأ عن مشاريع تطلق تارة بلغة انجليزية وتارة بالعبرية واحيانا بلسان ما فيه من العروبة غير المفردات لكنه يواصل سخريته من كل هذه الترهات فالوطن الاردني كما قال الملك عبد الله وطن وجد ليبقى فلا هو بديل لاحد ولا هو بالذي ينتظر على قارعة التسويات حلا قد لا يأتي.

صمد الريفيون والبدو امام الدعاية الناصرية حتى انكسرت مفرداتها وخرجت من تداول التاريخ وصمد هؤلاء كذلك امام الدعاية الصهيونية وكل انعكاس لمفرداتها في مرايا اللغة العربية ''الثورية'' وهانحن الان نمتلك اعمق تجربة في الادارة العامة وفي الحكم وفي ادارة الموارد القليلة ولم يكن ليتم هذا لولا هذه الكيمياء العبقرية بين حكم رشيد وشعب يتقن الصبر.

لم تغرب بعد شمس التحديات وبعضها للاسف - بين ظهرانينا - لكن من صمد في الامتحانات السابقة واجتازها باقتدار مؤهل لتجاوز المقبل منها.

نستذكر حسين الطراونة ورفاقه المائة والتسعة والاربعين ونستذكر كذلك ثلاثة ملوك حفروا في ذاكرة الزمن نقشا عصيا على المحو ونعبر بجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين عباب الزمن

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوووووووووووووووووور يا الحوت 

على تميزك بالمنتدى

اتمنى منك المزيد المزيد

----------

